# La Spaziale & Niche Zero



## olieolieolieolie (Nov 21, 2020)

My current (fairly new) setup - a S1 mini and niche zero.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tidy😀


----------



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice one, how you finding the s1


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks good, have not seen an S1 in a while and even longer since I last used one.


----------



## olieolieolieolie (Nov 21, 2020)

Mikey finn said:


> Nice one, how you finding the s1


 Definitely an upgrade from my classic, managing to pull some very decent shots with it! Only real niggle was that the previous owner had the brew pressure set too high and it wasn't the easiest to adjust the OPV...


----------



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

Iv got a soft spot for the la spaz stuff its bullet proof kit. Used to pour 500+ coffees a day on a S5


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

high five! how many gram beans you use? [email protected]?


----------



## olieolieolieolie (Nov 21, 2020)

wan said:


> high five! how many gram beans you use? [email protected]?


 Currently running a bit under 16g with an IMS basket - the dispersion plate is fairly thick so struggling to use any more than this


----------



## Christiansson (Dec 13, 2020)

I have the same setup currently, loving the Niche and the Vivaldi is solid, having had it for some 8 good years.

Anyway just wanted to let you know that I bought an adapter for the Niche cup and the 53mm portafilter from Ingo at CoffeeNerds.de, It works great!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That adaptor looks perfect....great find.


----------



## Christiansson (Dec 13, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> That adaptor looks perfect....great find.


 Yes it is, no more burned fingers holding the cup to the hot portafilter 😋.

He makes them by hand and can probably do any diameter on request, great guy.


----------



## JagXK (Oct 1, 2020)

For me it is much easier to grind directly to the PF with a dosing ring. However the wood support ring is too high. See the replacement plastic ring required to protect the wood plate









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Decent sell a pf stand that screws onto the base of the niche.


----------



## JagXK (Oct 1, 2020)

Do you know if it will fit the 53mm PF?


----------

